# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Pump dùng cho làm mát spindle bằng dầu

## VuongAn

Các cụ đang dùng đâu khoáng làm mát spindle cho em hỏi là các cụ đang dùng loại pump nào, công suất bao nhiêu để bơm dầu tuần hoàn làm mát cho spindle thế ạ, hiện tại em đang dùng pump như ảnh, 80w, 4 lít/ min,  mua cùng spindle.
Nhưng chỉ đủ sức để bơm nước, còn không đủ sức bơm dầu, các cụ có thể chụp cho em xin hình ảnh của hệ thống làm mát và loại bơm để em tham khảo đc ko ạ.
Thanks các cụ nhiều nhiều

----------


## duonghoang

--- Loại này chỉ dùng cho nước thôi mà cụ, bơm dầu dùng loại khác. Em có thấy có mấy cụ rao bơm dầu ấy, cụ qua mục mua bán xem thử.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nnk

cái này mà thả vô cho bơm dầu thì nó tèo sớm á, bơm không nổi đâu, bơm dầu là loại khác, hỏi thằng gú máy bơm dầu rồi nó chỉ cho

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Bơm dầu dùng loại piston đc không các bác, hay chỉ dùng loại bánh răng thôi ạ. Em thấy mấy bác chế giải nhiệt cho spindle mà dùng cả bơm làm mát cho pc, ko biết có phải do đường ống ngắn nên chạy đc hay do các bác ý dùng loại dầu gì?

----------


## maxx.side

> Bơm dầu dùng loại piston đc không các bác, hay chỉ dùng loại bánh răng thôi ạ. Em thấy mấy bác chế giải nhiệt cho spindle mà dùng cả bơm làm mát cho pc, ko biết có phải do đường ống ngắn nên chạy đc hay do các bác ý dùng loại dầu gì?


Cái đó là nước giải nhiệt, giống như loại nước giải nhiệt cho xe máy oto, có chất chống vôi hóa làm nghẹt ống, loại đó độ nhớt thấp nên máy bơm hồ cá xài tốt

----------

VuongAn

----------


## nhatson

> Bơm dầu dùng loại piston đc không các bác, hay chỉ dùng loại bánh răng thôi ạ. Em thấy mấy bác chế giải nhiệt cho spindle mà dùng cả bơm làm mát cho pc, ko biết có phải do đường ống ngắn nên chạy đc hay do các bác ý dùng loại dầu gì?


piston em nghỉ lưu lượng kém hơn bánh răng

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Em đang ngâm cứu 3 loại này, các bác tư vấn dùm xem con nào phù hợp với spindle 2.2kw ạ.
Loại 1 bơm bánh răng 23w có vẻ nhỏ gọn, chỉ thấy thông số áp suất không thấy thông số lưu lượng
Loại 2 bơm bánh răng  thông số như hình, cỏ vẻ lưu lượng lớn quá
Loại 3 bơm màng công suúat 60w, nó nói có thể bơm dầu nhưng mà em nghĩ cái này dùng ít thì đc, chứ dùng liên tục chắc die sơm.
Loại 1:
Loại 2:

Loại 3:

----------


## nhatson

em thì em định dùng con thế này để bơm thử

https://www.absolutewaterpumps.com/e.../coolant-pumps

----------

VuongAn

----------


## duonghoang

--- Mà bác xài chi dầu cho phức tạp nhỉ? Bác xài cỡ 3 đầu trở lên thì xài thêm cái két nước để giải nhiệt, ko bác xài nước thường rồi pha với nước làm mát xe máy để nó chống rỉ sét. Nếu bác muốn giải nhiệt tốt thì mua thêm cái két nước cả quạt luôn tầm 1tr5 http://wahaza.com/ket-lam-mat-nuoc-p353.html

----------


## VuongAn

Con bơm của bác nhatson có vẻ khổng lồ quá, con đó chắc làm mát cho cả một dàn, em tích dùng dầu vì lỡ may spindle dò dầu không bị chết oan vì điện, em định chế bộ làm mát nhỏ gọn gắn sau axis Z cho tiện, kiểu này chắc dùng nước làm mát chế bộ cooler của máy tính cho nhanh

----------


## nhatson

> Con bơm của bác nhatson có vẻ khổng lồ quá, con đó chắc làm mát cho cả một dàn, em tích dùng dầu vì lỡ may spindle dò dầu không bị chết oan vì điện, em định chế bộ làm mát nhỏ gọn gắn sau axis Z cho tiện, kiểu này chắc dùng nước làm mát chế bộ cooler của máy tính cho nhanh


em ko làm bộ trao đổi, chơi két sát lớn tự giải nhiệt

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> em ko làm bộ trao đổi, chơi két sát lớn tự giải nhiệt


Em ko có nhà xưởng, nghịch ở nhà nên muốn gọn nhẹ, muốn làm máy lớn mà ngại khoản chỗ để bác ạ :d

----------


## nhatson

> Em ko có nhà xưởng, nghịch ở nhà nên muốn gọn nhẹ, muốn làm máy lớn mà ngại khoản chỗ để bác ạ :d


mỹ mà nói vậy thì căng roài hehe
bác có cái gầm máy mà, em cũng có cái gầm máy

----------

VuongAn

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Em ko có nhà xưởng, nghịch ở nhà nên muốn gọn nhẹ, muốn làm máy lớn mà ngại khoản chỗ để bác ạ :d


Máy chạy ít nên làm mát cho spindle em cho nó đu sau trục X cho gọn luôn:

----------

VuongAn

----------


## GORLAK

Quá hay, máy H là đúng bài.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Máy chạy ít nên làm mát cho spindle em cho nó đu sau trục X cho gọn luôn:


Chụp em ngắm thông số bơm của cụ với. Thanks

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Chụp em ngắm thông số bơm của cụ với. Thanks


Hàng ve chai nhắm thấy được thì gắn vào luôn chứ chẳng tính toán thông số , lý lịch em nó đây :

----------

VuongAn

----------


## solero

Em dùng bơm máy lọc nước RO (diaphragm pumps) bơm dung dịch làm mát động cơ collant (không bơm dầu) chạy qua két nước tản nhiệt của xe máy tay ga (nhỏ xinh). Chạy 5 năm rồi chưa sao.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Cảm ơn các cụ rất rất nhiều, em đang có mấy em điều hòa mini lắp ở của sổ, em tháo ra lấy mấy em tản nhiệt của bọn nó, hơi to hơi cồng kềnh có vẻ dư quá không cần thiết, em tính mua tản nhiệt máy tính 120 x 240 là vừa

----------


## nhatson

cnc cái radiator đi cụ 
hehe

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> cnc cái radiator đi cụ 
> hehe


 :Frown:  không đủ trình cụ ơi  :Smile:

----------


## Phantan74

> em thì em định dùng con thế này để bơm thử


Bác đã thử chưa, ok kg vậy. Thankd

----------

